# Hi, newby type 2 and confused



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

So yesterday I went to the doctors with suspected UTI or thrush (TMI sorry!). After an examination and a urine test my GP said there was sugar in my urine so sent me straight to the nurse who did my blood glucose and it was 18.6 . I hadn't eaten anything and only drank a glass of water since the night before (it was 9am yesterday morning) she's taken bloods and I have to go back next week to apparently  be started on Metformin or be given three months to sort my weight out. I am 23 years old and 110kg. I've struggled with my weight my entire life and keep just putting more and more on no matter how much I diet (which is constantly) so realistically three months is just a drop in the ocean. I mentioned this to the nurse and they're testing my thyroid too but she said since I've struggled all my life I probably will get prescribed this metformin straight away. I have no idea where to begin researching about diabetes - I know hardly anything!

Any advice/support would be extremely appreciated. The doctor gave me a leaflet on type 2 diabetes but I just have no idea what I'm supposed to do now!
Thanks
Rosie


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2015)

Welcome Rosie to the forum. If it were me I would try to be as fit as I could. We don't know the full facts but this is a good place to pick up facts. Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Rosie, welcome to the forum  Don't panic! You won't be expected to get your weight down in three months, just begin making the changes that will help to start bringing it down and hopefully this will improve your blood sugar levels. Type 2 diabetes is chiefly due to insulin resistance - you are producing lots of insulin (which helps t control your blood sugar levels), but your body can't use it properly. If you imagine that your body's cells need sugar (or more precisely, glucose) for energy, and insulin is the 'key' to open the locks on the cells to allow the sugar in - in Type 2, a lot of the 'locks' are faulty, so the glucose stays in the bloodstream and sends your levels high. 

By losing weight you become more sensitive to the insulin - more 'locks' can be opened, and your blood levels come down. Exercise is also excellent at making you more sensitive to insulin, so if you can get some regular exercise in each day this will help enormously - doesn't have to be a lot, just a brisk walk once or twice a day. Perhaps you could set yourself a little goal to work towards.

Diabetes is all about carbohydrates - bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, sugar etc. - so you need to look at ways of reducing these in your diet and replacing them with other things - more green veg and less potato, for example.

I would recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - it should put you in the picture and hopefully help to ease your worries. Also, have a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter which will also help your understanding.

Please ask any and every question you may have - no question is considered 'silly', so if it is bothering you, please let us know and we will try our best to help


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello & welcome from another newbie & newbie type 2.
I was diagnosed last December.
Ask your doctor about Desmond.  It's a 6 hour group session on diabetes, and it'll give you some info.  Also ask if there is a dietician you can see.  There's a diabetic 1 in my area (newly appointed I believe).  I've never met one, so I no idea if it'll help.  It's something to give a go.

You weight is lower than mine was a year ago.  Before I knew I was diabetic I started something called Shape Your Wait with 'health trainers'.  It's run by my local NHS Trust. I got on it by asking my doctors.  I know several diabetics have done it.  However, they don't do diabetes.  It's a general healthy eating thing.  They did the best job of the Eat Well Plate that I've seen.  It runs every week for 9 weeks.  You may get some support afterwards, & your health trainer may know of other things you can do and refer you on.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Rosie


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome, Rosie! You will find loads of support and info on here, so come and browse around the threads.

I found it challenging when first diagnosed, but didn't get a lot of help from the surgery (it has improved no end since). When I discovered this place and read about other people's experiences I made the effort to change my eating pattern, do more exercise, and generally look after myself properly. I have been taking Metformin (known as Metfartin - you'll soon find out why!) twice a day for some time, but because of good progress I have been advised by the GP to reduce it to one a day (yay  ! )

The key is to take control of your diabetes, not let *it* take control, and you will find that in doing so you will become fitter and healthier than before. It's a challenge but worth it. As Northerner says, no question is 'silly' so ask away and you will find a great community here to give you encouragement!

All the best.


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome Rosie, I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  You are so young   Do you have a history of Type 2 in your family?  Do keep a close eye on your levels now, as they have assumed you are Type 2 based on your weight, but it doesn't always mean that you will be correct.  If you don't start seeing an improvement or feel ill, do go right back to see a doctor.

Did they give you a meter to test yourself?


----------



## Bloden (Aug 14, 2015)

Hiya Rosie and welcome. 

Why not have a look at Sheri Colberg's "The 7 Step Diabetes Fitness Plan". It takes some of the focus (and pressure!) off weight loss and encourages T2 diabetics to become more active. Her advice seems sensible and realistic.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Thanks for making me feel welcome! I feel like finding this website is going to be fantastic in helping me come to terms with what's happening! It's all been a bit of a blur especially as everyone's expected me to change my diet immediately but I've had no idea where to begin. All I keep hearing is "so basically you can't eat sugar ever again?" And my answer has been "I don't know!!" Every time!

Alba37, my uncle and my cousin have type 2 and my mum has low blood sugar but isn't diabetic. I'm going back next Wednesday to get the results of the blood test but I went back to the GP this morning and she tested my blood sugars again before eating and they were 20.9 so she said they will give me a machine next week so I can test myself at home as well as starting on metformin but they're waiting for the blood test results to get the dose of metformin right. Why does the finger prick hurt more than actual blood tests?! Ha ha


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 14, 2015)

Aw, it really can do sometimes   Some are more gentle than others.  We like the Accu Chek FastClix prickers.

If you feel unwell don't wait till next week Rosie.  My worry is that is they  could have made the wrong assumption, and if so things could deteriorate quickly, it wouldn't be the first time someone has been misdiagnosed as Type 2. They may well be correct, but it's always worth being aware that if your health deteriorates don't wait till Wednesday.  Take care x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2015)

Alba37 said:


> Aw, it really can do sometimes   Some are more gentle than others.  We like the Accu Chek FastClix prickers.
> 
> If you feel unwell don't wait till next week Rosie.  My worry is that is they  could have made the wrong assumption, and if so things could deteriorate quickly, it wouldn't be the first time someone has been misdiagnosed as Type 2. They may well be correct, but it's always worth being aware that if your health deteriorates don't wait till Wednesday.  Take care x



I agree - have you been feeling ill for a while Rosie? Or has this all come on quite suddenly? As Alba says, if you feel unwell, go back to your GP and ask if there is a possibility of Type 1.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been feeling ill for a few months now. Maybe two? I went to the doctors in the first place because I was feeling light headed a lot, had backache and weeing a lot plus being absolutely exhausted all of the time. I constantly want to sleep. I thought all of it was linked to a possible urine infection. It didn't suddenly come on as it took me a month to have time off to ring the doctors (I work shifts as a student nurse and my days off fell on weekends) so I was just taking ibuprofen for about a week before I finally went earlier this week

My GP never mentioned type 1 and I've always assumed type 1 was diagnosed in childhood and was quite rare to be diagnosed in adulthood? I clearly have a lot of reading to do!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've been feeling ill for a few months now. Maybe two? I went to the doctors in the first place because I was feeling light headed a lot, had backache and weeing a lot plus being absolutely exhausted all of the time. I constantly want to sleep. I thought all of it was linked to a possible urine infection. It didn't suddenly come on as it took me a month to have time off to ring the doctors (I work shifts as a student nurse and my days off fell on weekends) so I was just taking ibuprofen for about a week before I finally went earlier this week
> 
> My GP never mentioned type 1 and I've always assumed type 1 was diagnosed in childhood and was quite rare to be diagnosed in adulthood? I clearly have a lot of reading to do!!



Type 1 can be diagnosed at any time in life - I was 49, and we have many, many other members who were diagnosed later in life. It's a lot more common than you might imagine, so please do ask about the possibility. Type 1 tends to take longer to manifest itself fully in adults, and two months would not be unusual. For someone who has only really had symptoms for a couple of months and now to have fasting levels in the upper teens and 20s would be unusually high, I think, for a Type 2. You're also very young for Type 2. I'd go back as soon as you can - don't wait fr the appointment you've been given.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you for the advice - think I'll make an appointment on Monday and go back!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Thank you for the advice - think I'll make an appointment on Monday and go back!



Please do Rosie  There are tests that can be done to see whether you are Type 1 or not. Type 1 is an autoimmune condition where your immune system attacks the insulin-producing cells in your pancreas resulting in a lack of insulin, whereas Type 2 is chiefly a problem with insulin resistance, where you can be producing lots of insulin but your body can't use it properly. If you are Type 1 then you will need insulin. Let us know how things go!


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 16, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Please do Rosie  There are tests that can be done to see whether you are Type 1 or not. Type 1 is an autoimmune condition where your immune system attacks the insulin-producing cells in your pancreas resulting in a lack of insulin, whereas Type 2 is chiefly a problem with insulin resistance, where you can be producing lots of insulin but your body can't use it properly. If you are Type 1 then you will need insulin. Let us know how things go!



Please do let us know Rosie, I came back to see how you were doing?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 18, 2015)

I rang the doctors yesterday morning and couldn't get an appointment but got the doctor to call me. She wasn't very helpful as wasn't my regular doctor and said just to wait until Wednesday and ask all my questions then! Hopefully at my appointment I'll get proper answers as its with my normal doctor and the nurse! So fingers crossed it goes well tomorrow. I'll keep you updated


----------



## KateR (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Rosie. When you get your own meter, prick the side of your finger, it's less painful and rotate the sites too. Good luck.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah so that's the trick to it!  I knew there must be a way to do it where it hurts less!


----------



## samalamaloo (Aug 18, 2015)

welcome to the forum Rosie  don't worry, I was 23 when I was diagnosed as type 1, even now 5 years later, at my latest consultant appointment, my consultant was convinced there was no way i was a type 1 as I am ' on the heavy side' as she kept puttint it. she was adamant i was type 2 ... to my delight a simple blood test confirmed i was in fact type 1 ... hopefully you'll be put in the picture very soon x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmm I might need to ask about this blood test then. I got my hba1c results yesterday and it was 101 whatever that means. The nurse called it "atrocious" and said she's surprised I've been walking around with blood sugars so high. She's immediately started me on 2grams of metformin. 2 in a morning and 2 on a night (well for the first week I'm only to take one on a morning and one on a night then increase it) she said she's officially put my diagnosis on the system as type 2 and lectured me for a good 20minutes about my weight. I obviously know I'm overweight by about 4-5 stone but I've been dieting for ten years and haven't ever lost weight so I don't think it's going to happen right now! 

Anyway, I'm hoping the metformin will make me feel better as I'm so exhausted all of the time and it feels like I'm in a fog for want of a better expression!

Thanks for welcoming me to the group


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 20, 2015)

Tired, lethargic, like you've not been sleeping properly & in a fog.  I know the feeling.
I have been feeling better since being on metformin & found it easier to walk places.
I'm on metformin 500mg twice a day.  Is your does more than mine?
I found Shape Your Wait a help.  Though they don't do diabetes, diabetics do it.  It's run by the NHS, lasts 9 weeks and you get support afterwards (make sure you ask for it).  I found the Health Trainer who do it really good.
I got on it because I asked at my doctors for something.

HbA1c: from your post you about much as me.  DESMOND mentions something about it.  I don't remember the details now.

Repeating myself, sorry.  It's the best I can do!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm glad the Metformin has helped you! I really hope it helps me as the lack of energy is the most annoying thing. I'm constantly just exhausted. 

I'm on Metformin 500mg twice a day for a week then 500g FOUR times a day for the foreseeable future afterwards. I'm praying it'll help. I just feel poorly  

Ooh I'll ask my GP about that it sounds interesting! I need all the help I can get really! Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hmm I might need to ask about this blood test then. I got my hba1c results yesterday and it was 101 whatever that means. The nurse called it "atrocious" and said she's surprised I've been walking around with blood sugars so high. She's immediately started me on 2grams of metformin. 2 in a morning and 2 on a night (well for the first week I'm only to take one on a morning and one on a night then increase it) she said she's officially put my diagnosis on the system as type 2 and lectured me for a good 20minutes about my weight. I obviously know I'm overweight by about 4-5 stone but I've been dieting for ten years and haven't ever lost weight so I don't think it's going to happen right now!
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping the metformin will make me feel better as I'm so exhausted all of the time and it feels like I'm in a fog for want of a better expression!
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me to the group



Rosie, your HbA1c is very high indeed - it's only slightly less than mine was at diagnosis and I was practically comatose  Metformin can take a couple of weeks to show any effect, so don't expect things to improve overnight. However, if you are actually Type 1, then it will have virtually no effect. If you continue to feel terrible then please ask for a second opinion.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Rosie

That's quite a high HBA1C, just lower than mine when I was diagnosed, and I was very ill at the time.  I don't want to scare you but just to reiterate what others have said if you start to feel worse in any way please go back to the doctor (or maybe ask a doctor at work as you're a nurse).  There's a lot of assumptions made about diabetes on diagnosis not all of which are right.  I was diagnosed with type 1 at 40 in DKA and a consultant still suggested I was type 2 because of my age.  Thankfully the more sensible consultant won the argument and I was treated appropriately.   To put that into context, I had a blood sugar of 61 which had to be measured using arterial blood because it's off the scale a meter can measure, was in DKA and comatose (a very strong indicator of T1), had other autoimmune indicators including very enlarged glands, had a BMI of less than 16, and showed almost zero insulin production.  Yet the fact that I was 40 convinced the other consultant I must be type 2.  I tell you that because it's important to realise that sometimes medical professionals get fixated on something like age or weight and can't see the wood for the trees.  Don't be afraid to challenge them if you don't respond to Metformin or if you don't start to feel better.  If you are type 2 they still need to take some prompt action to lower that blood sugar in the short term.  Good luck and I hope you get some action from them soon


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm amazed you were still on your feet as well Rosie, mine was about that level when I was carted off to hospital just before I was diagnosed. I'm glad to see that the Metformin is helping.

Are you able to monitor your blood sugar levels yourself? Testing could help you learn about how food affects your levels and adjust your diet accordingly and is well worth considering on those grounds. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 21, 2015)

The one thing I would add is that Metformin works in the background and doesn't have an relatively immediate effect like insulin and gliclazide (ok, don't shout, I know there are long term insulins).

Therefore from a diabetes point of view, they potentially isn't much difference between 1 pill four times per day, 2 pills twice a day or 4 pills at once.  But there will be an impact on how your body tolerates it.

It's usually important to make sure you are eating with the pill.  So if you only eat twice a day might be worth splitting the dose with them (although, don't do the 4 at once!  That will most likely send you rushing for the loo...)


----------

